

Nmap at a coffee shop - partlan

I was at a coffee shop where I could use nmap -sP -w [ip address range] to see some information on other devices (MAC address, devices brand ? (i think), and the computer name i.e. leslie-pc or holmes-HP)<p>Now I&#x27;m at Panera, and I can&#x27;t seem to find any other devices using the same scanning method. (except for the default gate-way and myself).<p>My question is: At the coffee shop where I was able to see information on other devices on the same network, are those users more vulnerable to attacks than the Panera, where the scan was unsuccessful?
======
vetrom
"AP isolation".

